# My way of rating pax.



## shmil (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm an old time driver and brand new member of this forum.
I maintain a 4.8 average rating with close to 3000 rides in NYC without ever giving a bottle of water, magazines or any other nonsence and sometimes converse with some of my more "interesting rides".
My secret is that I am a solid experienced driver( drove a yellow cab in the city for years in my past).
Until Uber introduced the tipping option I would reserve the 5* only to passangers who would leave me a cash tip and all the rest would get 
4*, unless they would keep me waiting, in which case they would get a 3* or a 2* or even a 1*,if they are nasty on top.
With the new tipping option available, the old excuse that" I have no cash", is gone out the window and unless they don't leave me a tip they just get 2*. If I find that they added a tip latter on, I change that customer's rating from 2* to 5* latter on.
Take care,
Shmil


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ok


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

shmil said:


> Hi, I'm an old time driver and brand new member of this forum.
> I maintain a 4.8 average rating with close to 3000 rides in NYC without ever giving a bottle of water, magazines or any other nonsence and sometimes converse with some of my more "interesting rides".
> My secret is that I am a solid experienced driver( drove a yellow cab in the city for years in my past).
> Until Uber introduced the tipping option I would reserve the 5* only to passangers who would leave me a cash tip and all the rest would get
> ...


So we should instruct your passengers to do the same? Hit a pothole, 4* only. Glance at the girl on the sidewalk with the big chest, down to a 3*. Have the AC only on low, 2* for you.

You guys that rate low because of non tipping are a joke. Even with the tip options, Uber has been shoving it down passengers throats for years that tipping isn't required. Just because they added it a month ago, you expect everyone to conform.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Glickk said:


> So we should instruct your passengers to do the same? Hit a pothole, 4* only. Glance at the girl on the sidewalk with the big chest, down to a 3*. Have the AC only on low, 2* for you.
> 
> You guys that rate low because of non tipping are a joke. Even with the tip options, Uber has been shoving it down passengers throats for years that tipping isn't required. Just because they added it a month ago, you expect everyone to conform.


Perfectly stated!!!!! And a perfect example as to why taxi drivers should never be allowed to drive for a rideshare. The primary reason rideshare became so popular is because the Lions share of taxi drivers are mean, nasty, dishonest and dangerous. I took cabs for over 30 years, as I travelled for business. I know cabbies well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well it seems like you're inviting retaliation ratings from your riders. I'm sure more than a few will notice that immediate 2-star and respond with a big fat 1-star.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

shmil said:


> Hi, I'm an old time driver and brand new member of this forum.
> I maintain a 4.8 average rating with close to 3000 rides in NYC without ever giving a bottle of water, magazines or any other nonsence and sometimes converse with some of my more "interesting rides".
> My secret is that I am a solid experienced driver( drove a yellow cab in the city for years in my past).
> Until Uber introduced the tipping option I would reserve the 5* only to passangers who would leave me a cash tip and all the rest would get
> ...


The problem is you can't go back and change your rating or rate them later if they stiff you on the tip. Yes, you can send an email to Uber and ask to have it changed but that's a big waste of time.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Glickk said:


> So we should instruct your passengers to do the same? Hit a pothole, 4* only. Glance at the girl on the sidewalk with the big chest, down to a 3*. Have the AC only on low, 2* for you.
> 
> You guys that rate low because of non tipping are a joke. Even with the tip options, Uber has been shoving it down passengers throats for years that tipping isn't required. Just because they added it a month ago, you expect everyone to conform.


You guys that subsidize fares for non tipping passengers at your expense are the joke.
Really, how long is it going to take you to realize that you're actually loosing money on some fares?

#fübrn


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Glickk said:


> So we should instruct your passengers to do the same? Hit a pothole, 4* only. Glance at the girl on the sidewalk with the big chest, down to a 3*. Have the AC only on low, 2* for you.


Passengers already do that.


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

shmil said:


> Hi, I'm an old time driver and brand new member of this forum.
> I maintain a 4.8 average rating with close to 3000 rides in NYC without ever giving a bottle of water, magazines or any other nonsence and sometimes converse with some of my more "interesting rides".
> My secret is that I am a solid experienced driver( drove a yellow cab in the city for years in my past).
> Until Uber introduced the tipping option I would reserve the 5* only to passangers who would leave me a cash tip and all the rest would get
> ...


Do you watch to see what they rate you before rating them? I see drivers do that to me quite often. I almost always give out 5 stars to drivers, but I just don't like feeling obligated to give 5 stars.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Ridester_Staff said:


> Do you watch to see what they rate you before rating them? I see drivers do that to me quite often. I almost always give out 5 stars to drivers, but I just don't like feeling obligated to give 5 stars.


Anything less than 5* means "This driver should be fired" in my world, because Uber "fires" us if our ratings go below 4.6 average (we get locked out of the drivers app). I rate my riders even more easily - no problems, 5*. If the rider is rude, argues, or disrespects me then I rate less (NOT for not tipping! Tip=Above Average, see below). I've only down rated maybe a dozen pax - mostly for eating and/or vaping in the car (or the guy getting a handy-J in my backseat; that was gross).

Riders, this is the breakdown I expect of you:
1* means this ride and this driver was so bad he needs to be fired or I might not use uber ever again.
2* means this ride was awful; I had serious concerns about taking this ride and the driver needs to be fired
3* means this ride was very bad and the driver should be fired or temporarily suspended
4* means this ride was bad, but maybe the driver can improve
5* means this ride was average and met expectations
5* plus tip means this ride was above average; Good Job
5* plus badge and tip means this ride was outstanding for the indicated reason and uber should know how satisfied I am with this experience


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

prop said:


> Anything less than 5* means "This driver should be fired" in my world, because Uber "fires" us if our ratings go below 4.6 average (we get locked out of the drivers app). I rate my riders even more easily - no problems, 5*. If the rider is rude, argues, or disrespects me then I rate less (NOT for not tipping! Tip=Above Average, see below). I've only down rated maybe a dozen pax - mostly for eating and/or vaping in the car (or the guy getting a handy-J in my backseat; that was gross).
> 
> Riders, this is the breakdown I expect of you:
> 1* means this ride and this driver was so bad he needs to be fired or I might not use uber ever again.
> ...


Great rating scale. I like how you rate 4s needing improvement, not just jump straight to below a 3 like most riders would do. This is a fair rating scale!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

shmil said:


> Hi, I'm an old time driver and brand new member of this forum.
> I maintain a 4.8 average rating with close to 3000 rides in NYC without ever giving a bottle of water, magazines or any other nonsence and sometimes converse with some of my more "interesting rides".
> My secret is that I am a solid experienced driver( drove a yellow cab in the city for years in my past).
> Until Uber introduced the tipping option I would reserve the 5* only to passangers who would leave me a cash tip and all the rest would get
> ...


I really like your style!

As a person who has never given a tip of less than 20% to a cab driver regardless of ride cost, I find it absolutely abhorrent how Uber pax, who are getting a $60 cab ride at 1/4 the cost, think it's ok not to throw a buck or two or five my way, in-app or in cash! I mean, WTF?! I'm providing stellar service: driving you in a safe, spotless car on two PACKED Los Angeles freeways in horrific rush hour traffic, or driving you 6 blocks that take 20 minutes to get through due to Hollywood Blvd tourists traffic when WE CAN EASILY SEE THE SIGN OF THE BAR YOU ARE GOING TO FROM THE CAR, BUT YOU REFUSE TO GET OUT AND WALK THE 2.5 BLOCKS IN ORDER FOR ME TO END THE RIDE AND GET THE **** OUT OF THIS 5-BLOCK RADIUS OF HELL and you don't tip on the $2.62 minimum fare ride?!?! Are you ****ing kidding me?! What the effing eff is going on? Who ARE these ****ing losers who think that it's even remotely OK? I am baffled on a daily basis. Simply baffled. Cheap-ass, stingy, entitled, lazy, obnoxious, lame, rude, offensive, monkey ball-sucking dingleberries don't deserve to be in my car, and my 1-star rating of you will ensure I never ever have to see your ugly mug in my backseat again. / Drops microphone


----------



## shmil (Aug 22, 2017)

We all owe our thanks to that SOB, ex chairman of Uber, Travis K.
That bastard is the single person responsible for this "non tipping" trend.
What pisses me of the most is that the same non tipping passanger will go to a bar or restaurant and leave a hefty tip to the server at that establishment.
"Se la vie"( pardon my French) my friend.


----------

